# Dry Start Question: Can I get away with using natural sunlight?



## exv152 (Jun 8, 2009)

HybridHerp said:


> I just got a bit of an idea. I am dirtying my first even nano tank soon, and I plan on doing a dry start with HC and whatever else I might want to add (not sure yet about ultimate plant goals for this sucker)
> I sadly, don't have a light yet for this tank (suggestions would be nice, I've never dealt with something so small before lol) but I was thinking that, perhaps just doing my dry start outside would be able to provide enough light for this to get started. I mean, it is summer and the weather is supposed to be sunny for a while.


I've grown glosso in a bowel on a window sill no problem. I would just cover the tank with saran wrap and keep the substrate moist with a spray bottle daily. Never tried it (sun light) with HC but I don't see why it wouldn't work.


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

It should work, be careful of heat though. If you can provide sunlight from inside it would be nice. Outside, my plants just melted in the heat.


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

Well, I have an awning so I can put it outside under partial shade
My venus fly trap seems to enjoy it, so I figure baby tears can probably handle it as well


----------



## Jegli09 (Jul 25, 2012)

With your awning I would say that it should definately work!


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

So far so good, although I am finding that the HC is growing more up than spreading across
Should I move the tank so that it gets more sunlight or should I just keep it under the awning still and wait? How long is a dry start supposed to go for anyways?


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

I have aquatic plants growing outside fine. I haven't actually done a dry start, just have had some "outdoor" setups, very small. Some were submersed, some were emersed. Emersed is easier if you keep an eye on it, I don't even do anything to keep humidity up and most plants do fine. Submersed, I may get melting because of high light, no CO2, and I try to avoid adding nutrients (algae seems to come more quickly).

I am not saying it's the best idea, but it seems to work for me. I would have thought they transition from emersed and sunlight would be hard but for most plants, not so bad.


----------



## Pooky125 (Jul 30, 2002)

I've done it. I started a dry-start on a tank several years ago, and then had to move twice in about 2 months. Seemed silly to fill it, so I packed up all the equipment and just made sure to put it near-ish a window. The plants did great.


----------



## flight50 (Apr 17, 2012)

HybridHerp said:


> So far so good, although I am finding that the HC is growing more up than spreading across
> Should I move the tank so that it gets more sunlight or should I just keep it under the awning still and wait? How long is a dry start supposed to go for anyways?


Pruning it will help and encourage lateral growth. It is searching for more light but you can ignore its cry. Persuade it to grow out and not up. I'd keep it under the awning. Here it Texas it would be a losing battle to do a dry start using direct sunlight without an awning. The plants in my flower beds struggle as it without shade. A dry start would turn into just that...dry. The heat here would give my substrate 1" wide cracks,lol.


----------

